

How To Find Every Single Vulnerable Website - dildonics
http://blog.nerdydata.com/post/57544050832/how-to-find-every-single-vulnerable-website

======
ScottWhigham
What a wasted opportunity. They have a good, linkbait worthy title yet _it
looks like_ there's not a single actionable link back to their search engine.
Upon closer inspection, the links are there (they are the images) but as a
reader, I expect that when I click a link labeled "Click image to expand",
that the image gets better. That's not what happened - I was taken to the page
showing the search. Why not just have the link to the site visible and easy to
see?

I'll let someone else talk about the tongue-in-cheek attitude of "Our search
engine is what you should use to do harm to others. We think that's pretty
cool and want to encourage you. Here - have a tutorial that will make it
easier for you!"

